# Ron Brown Memorial Steamup



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Hello All Michigan Small Live Steamers, First a Letter From Ron's Wife*


Dear Friends,

We regret to inform you that Ron passed away this morning in the comfort of his home with his family at his side. He enjoyed his association with all his "steaming" friends and we know that he is steaming on the big track in the sky. We tentatively plan to have the funeral on Thursday, October 7th with the time to be announced. Lunch will be served after the burial and anyone wishing to come to the house for a final steam-up in memory of Ron is welcome. If you can attend please contact us and we will provide the times and locations.

Love,
The Brown Family

*I know that a lot of Us can not make the TRIP to New York for Ron's final Steamup.So lets have one here next Thursday.Start it at 11AM till we get tired.We can than send the pictures to Marie,For Steam in The gardens.May be We can get clubs across America to do the Same*
*Regards*
*Bob Weltyk*


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ron will be greatly missed and our condolences go out his family and friends. 

I will boil some water on Thursday in memory of Ron.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Water will be boiled on the Cape this Thursday as well.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I will find the time to warm up the Catatonk Climax on Thursday. Rest in peace, Ron.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi All,If You live in the Midwest,Ohio Ind.Ill.Are welcome to Come run with Us,Here in Michigan.This Thursday Oct 7 th.Hope We can get this going all acrost America.Let us hear from the people that will.


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

I too will steamup my Catatonk Shay and Climax on Thursday, It may be off time a little as I live in Australia but I'll work it out somehow.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Will try to get steam up in my Mike Thurs before I leave for MI in honor of Ron. Later RJD.


----------



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

I plan to run my Denver Project engine on Thursday. Ron published a seiries of articles that I wrote on my experience building it. I will remember him fondly for his kind and Pleasant nature and encouragement.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to fire up my vintage Mamod. Without the series in SIG, it wouldn't be the reliable runner it is. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I will fire up one of my engines tomorrow in honor of Ron


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

The Cedar Rapids, IA Live Steam Special Interest Group of the Cedar Valley Garden Railway Society will remember Ron Brown Thursday, Oct. 7, from 11:00 AM until 7:00 PM. Ron's leadership and character was an inspiration to all who knew him. His wonderful work in live steam has inspired all of us and certainly no one will forget him. 

At 11:00 a Catatonk Climax will feel the surge of steam at my layout as we remember Ron. Please feel invited to join us. This will take place at my home in Cedar Rapids. If you need help finding my layout, please call me at 319-210-5259. 

Joe Hall 

Joe Thanks,We will post Pictures of Ron's Steamup Today,God bless Him


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I'm not in Cedar Rapids, but I AM here in East Anglia, and for the last hour I've been having a small and select [very select - there's only me and my vulture] steam-up.

Ron would have been happy to know that I steamed two Shays with a whole pile of log cars and a few home-built work cars, as well as the 'Earl', named after our lobster.

I've also just put the fan on the stack of my Royal Hudson, and it will no doubt be hauling the one and only car I have around my little track some time soon.

God Bless, Ron - we never met, but I sure knew about you and all you did for the furtheration of steam in the garden.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

I reviewed both the new version Cricket (Westminster Loco Works) and the Accucraft UK Edrig in SitG, so these get the honors tonight -- Not sure whether I'll set up the portable or just run them on the driveway. But water will be boiled -- 

Regards all, thanks, Mike


----------



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

up load photos of my Denver memorial run here. But I don't see any options available to do so. I'll put them on facebook.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

There will be water boiled at the Zia and Columbine RR in Placitas NM. It looks like there will only be three of us, Vance Bass, Joe Semler and myself but with my wife's family reunion all looking on. God bless Ron and Marie!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran my K-28 today at my solo steamup. Lots of steam went into the crisp, clear 45° morning air for Ron to see.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Even though I never met him, I had a solo steamup for Ron today. Oddly, the Fedex man brought my new D S P & P loco today, so I was able to honor Ron with it's first firing. I do not have a Catatonk, so that was out of the question. We will all miss you, Ron.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran my shay as the sun was going down, he will be missed!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers held a memorial SteamUp today in honor of Ron Brown.










Ten of us ran our steamers in his honor, at Bob Weltyk's ... 












As time permits I will add pictures and videos.

Lets get a tally here on the total steamers run around the world today in Ron's honor. For those of you in Australia, just use local time/date.

Michigan: Ten persons.


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran my Cattatonk 14T Shay this evening.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a one man steamup here in Northern Michigan at the new Roscommon Rotary Train Park track. The first loop of track was finished just yesterday. In memory of my friend Ron Brown, and my friend and fellow MSSLS Founding Father Bill Kay. God bless them and their families. The will both be greatly missed.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi All,We started Ron Brown Memorial Steamup at 11 AM .We got a call at Noon that Bill Kay had passed at 11 AM Today.It has been a Sad week for Live Steam .Cooper saturday,Ron Brown Sunday and Bill Kay Thursday.Bill was one of the seven of Us that Started the "Michigan Small Live Steamers" 
Here are some pictures of Todays Steamup 
http://picasaweb.google.com/weltyk/RonBrownMemorialSteamup# 
Click on Slide Show


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

For some pictures of the Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers Ron Brown Memorial SteamUp, held at Bob Weltyk's house on October 7, 2010, click here.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday Doug and I boiled water for Ron. 
I prepped and oiled Doug's new C-19 while he blew the the leaves and cleared the track. Crazy ivy had grown up to two feet in some areas crossing over the track. 
Wouldn't that have been a sight to see, a train taken out by radioactive plants, perfect 50s sci-fi movie scene. Anyways...
We had difficulty getting the fire to leave the smoke box and go into the boiler tube.
We spent about fifteen minutes playing with fire then decided to get steaming.
Out came The Lady Anne, fill her up, turn on the gas and hold a light to the stack, Poof!
She runs like a roundhouse.
Crisp and sunny fall days make for some great plumes.
A-ho


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

John Helmer's Pictures @ Weltyk's 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnhelmer1/sets/72157625116344850/


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures, Kent, Pictures!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Wednesday Night Water Boilers, from Canada, held their Ron Brown Memorial SteamUp yesterday, also. Click here for some pictures.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The Cedar Valley Garden Railway Society held a Steam Up in Ron Brown's memory.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Quite a few trains ran at Bobs on the 7th. Here's a link showing a Regner Lumber Jack, Roundhouse Katie and Sabre Steam Annette.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKt4kHt3IaI

Enjoy and please say a prayer.

Regards,

Will


----------



## PortageFlyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting these, Tom. Sadly, Dawn Brightwell and I missed the steamups that day as we were completing the consolidation of our two households. Suffice to say, when the boxes are unpacked this weekend, we will both run a train in Ron's memory.


----------

